# Need help with selecting drill



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

I am very new to the whole power tool scene and I am needing to start getting a few different ones now because I can't rely on my dads stuff. I went to Home Depot yesterday to get a drill. I also bought some 2x4s and a sheet of plywood and some 3in deck screws. Well it turns out the drill that I purchased is not powerful enough to handle this kind of work. I bought a Black & Decker 12v Max cordless drill. It was $60 and it seemed handy with its chuck-less bit holder and variable speed. I am trying to make a work bench with the wood and I can't get these screws all the way in without this drill making that "Ratcheting" sound. I have the torque setting all of the way up and I am applying good sturdy pressure straight into the drill. I have used my dads wired drills a lot before and I was able to drive screws into stuff with ease. I guess I just chose a weak drill. So I am going to try and return the drill and get a different one. Which one should I get that will be a bit more powerful for under $100? 

I need a drill with...

- Variable speed (I am going to be drilling glass)
- Everything it needs to run including battery (If it is cordless)
- Enough power to get some bigger screws into 2x4s etc. 

What I would like...

- Chuck-less bit holder
- Cordless (It doesn't have to be)


Thanks in advance for you help! I am 17 and I need to learn more about power tools as you can tell.:laughing:


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Ryobi 18volt should be a safe bet for $100 or less.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Corded a 1/2 inch chuck Milwaukee or Dewalt would work! I like the Milwaukee 0299.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

toolaholic said:


> Ryobi 18volt should be a safe bet for $100 or less.


Is it variable speed and chuck-less or is it key-less chuck?


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

No offense, but it sounds more like operator error to me.. Pretty much any drill you buy should be able to drive a simple screw. Try turning the torque adjustment back and forth a few clicks, sounds like its just stuck in between possibly.. If indeed its not then sounds like you purchased a bad drill. Before the 14 volts and 18 volts everyone was using a 12 volt and I never had a problem with mine, but of course the ones with higher volts are more powerful. Maybe try predrilling as well.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

CopperClad said:


> No offense, but it sounds more like operator error to me.. Pretty much any drill you buy should be able to drive a simple screw. Try turning the torque adjustment back and forth a few clicks, sounds like its just stuck in between possibly.. If indeed its not then sounds like you purchased a bad drill. Before the 14 volts and 18 volts everyone was using a 12 volt and I never had a problem with mine, but of course the ones with higher volts are more powerful. Maybe try predrilling as well.


All right, I will let the battery fully recharge and then try that and see what happens.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

In case that doesn't work, what do you think about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...UTF8&qid=1342824409&sr=8-3&keywords=20v+drill


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm with Copperclad - sounds like you haven't got the clutch set high enough. What screws are you using? A regular wood screw needs a pilot hole, deck screws and drywall screws are generally self tapping.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I'm with Copperclad - sounds like you haven't got the clutch set high enough. What screws are you using? A regular wood screw needs a pilot hole, deck screws and drywall screws are generally self tapping.


Yep I charged it up fully, tried torque settings 1-10 adjusted bit, everything I could think of and it still was not working. I returned it to Home Depot and got a basic wired Dewault and it is perfect! It is doing exactly what I want it to do! The thing isn't as fancy but it is getting the job done. 

Are there any tips you could give a newbie about using a drill effectively? I have a difficult time sometimes trying to keep the bit locked in with the screw and I strip it.I know you have to apply pressure (quite a bit) to get the screw all the way in but I still struggle with it.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Zefrik said:


> Yep I charged it up fully, tried torque settings 1-10 adjusted bit, everything I could think of and it still was not working. I returned it to Home Depot and got a basic wired Dewault and it is perfect! It is doing exactly what I want it to do! The thing isn't as fancy but it is getting the job done.
> 
> Are there any tips you could give a newbie about using a drill effectively? I have a difficult time sometimes trying to keep the bit locked in with the screw and I strip it.I know you have to apply pressure (quite a bit) to get the screw all the way in but I still struggle with it.


Hi - glad you got it done:thumbsup:
Those cordless drills have a setting for "drilling" which locks in the clutch, on my B&D cordless there is a little drawing of a drill bit after the clutch numbers. In any case I think you'll be happier with the corded for the time being.
As far as a technique for driving screws, mostly just a matter of practice. I have no idea how to go about describing something like that. Sorta like trying to describe how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Zefrik said:


> ..... and got a basic wired Dewault.......


 Does it Look like the one in this picture? If so it would cause your problem


Zefrik said:


> ..........difficult time sometimes trying to keep the bit locked in with the screw and I strip it……….


----------



## jessicalin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi new to this app


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> Is it variable speed and chuck-less or is it key-less chuck?


Keyless chuck and variable speed. Check it at at Home Depot!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> In case that doesn't work, what do you think about this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-LDX120C-Lithium-Driver/dp/B005NNF0YU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342824409&sr=8-3&keywords=20v+drill


It's ok. Not a B&D fan! Ryobi better bang for the buck!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Zef, If you are messing up the heads of screws using a corded DeWalt it
is because a corded Drill is almost always the wrong tool to drive screws.

You can feather down the drill speed with the trigger to almost get the
screw seated but with no built in Torque Adjustment control there is no way to reliably *Guess* the proper torque. 
The screw will be either not fully torqued or over torqued, messing up the screw head

A Drill/Driver is a different tool because it has a Torque Adjustment.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably the best advice I have would be to get GOOD driver bits. Most of the cheapies are to soft or to brittle. Once it does cam out, and phillips drives are designed to cam out, the drive surfaces of the bit become rounded or broken. either condition leads to more cam outs and ruined screws. 
Actually, I'm starting to become a fan of using the impact to drive phillips screws and a bigger fan of Robertson and Torx drives. Posidrive is pretty decent also.
Incidentally, I googled that 12 V B&D and the specs indicate 11 clutch settings but you only mentioned 1-10. Could it be that #11 is a direct drive setting for drilling and heavier driving jobs?


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

I am using the drill today and I went and got a small pilot bit to assist in getting the screws in easier and it is working pretty good. At least a lot easier than not having a pilot hole. I really like having this key-less chuck though so I can switch bits out so fast! I am still just getting used to it now and I hope I can self-teach myself some techniques.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

PaliBob said:


> Zef, If you are messing up the heads of screws using a corded DeWalt it
> is because a corded Drill is almost always the wrong tool to drive screws.
> 
> You can feather down the drill speed with the trigger to almost get the
> ...


Yeah, that is the drill I got. I am drilling pilot holes now and it is quite a bit easier than before. 

Do you think I need to return this again and get a drill/driver?
Are Drivers variable speed?
Can I get one under $100?


Sorry for all the questions.:huh:


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> Yeah, that is the drill I got. I am drilling pilot holes now and it is quite a bit easier than before.
> 
> Do you think I need to return this again and get a drill/driver?
> Are Drivers variable speed?
> ...


 What's the rpm rating? When I mentioned a dewalt corded I was thinking of the 0-850rpm Dw235. Slow 0-550 or 0-850rpm corded drills offer more control driving than 0-1100 or 0-2500rpm drills. They also have the torque to drive timberlock screws,lag bolts and mix heavy consistency substances.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

The thing I like about cordless drill/drivers is that they have 2 speeds; high for drilling and low for driving. I rarely use a cutch for driving long deck screws. I do use it for smaller screws. Impact driver best bet for driving screws but they are not the best drills for over 1/4 inch bits.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Zefrik said:


> Do you think I need to return this again and get a drill/driver?


Definitely* NOT*
That DeWalt DWD 110K is a great VSR Drill at 8 Amp & 2500RPM that will drill fast through home shop projects and will last you forever.


Zefrik said:


> Are Drivers variable speed?


 *Yes*


Zefrik said:


> Can I get one under $100?


 *Not* with two Li-Ion batteries
Zef, In Post #7 You found that Li-Ion Black & Decker Drill/Driver but
The hidden truth in all these cordless tool ads is that they only include
One battery unless other wised stated (usually very prominently)
The other consideration on picking a Drill/Driver for home use is the 
Question of which cordless tools in the future?
If for example, you are thinking of maybe getting a cordless circular 
Saw, then buying a Black & Decker Drill/Driver now would work against 
you Because there are no Black & Decker cordless Saws. The most 
economical set of cordless tools would all be the same brand.
The lowest cost brand that I would recommend would be Ryobi.
Here is a CPO outlet that has a 18V Li-Ion Drill/Driver for $120


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll second Bob's recommendation of the Ryobi kit as a good, entry level package. I also will recommend CPO as about as good an internet retailer as you will find, this side of Amazon anyway. Another reason for recommending Ryobi is they have a whole array of tools centered on their 18V volt system. I think all the tools on this link will work with either the nicad or di-lion batteries, the only difference in the system being the charger. Not even sure about that because some of the newer chargers will distinguish between the two chemistrys and charge either.
http://www.cporyobi.com/ryobi-18v-oneplus/ryobi-18v-oneplus,default,sc.html


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

Alright thanks everybody for the help!:thumbup:

I think I will just keep the Dewalt for now as it is doing what I need it to do. It is very similar to the black and decker corded drill my dad has so I am used to the feel of it. I think maybe in the future when I am doing more projects I will think about getting some good cordless stuff.

Right now the tools I have are (I might have the names/specs wrong) ...

Dewalt Corded Drill
Craftsman 2hp circular saw 7.25in blade
Ryobi Mouse sander
Dremel 200

Do you think this is a good start with power tools?
Is there any other tools I might need?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not a fan of 0-2500rpm drills. They drill fast but have no torque. Only good for drill bits approx 1/2 inch or less. And they are hard to control driving screws. A 0-1100rpm drill is a good compromise between the slow 1/2 inch 0-550/850 drills and the super fast 0-2500 drills. The 0-1100rpm can handle smaller hole saws and auger bits plus are decent drivers.The 2 fast drills I own ,a 0-2500 Makita and the Bosch 0-1000/0-3000rpm two speed 1194 hammer drill, I use wire brushes with to clean up rust before painting.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> Alright thanks everybody for the help!:thumbup:
> 
> I think I will just keep the Dewalt for now as it is doing what I need it to do. It is very similar to the black and decker corded drill my dad has so I am used to the feel of it. I think maybe in the future when I am doing more projects I will think about getting some good cordless stuff.
> 
> ...


Maybe a random orbit sander or belt sander as the mouse sander is only good for detail sanding not major sanding projects ie sanding large areas.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Those people having corded tools and those little plugin wattmeters can help answer questions like this in the future for cordless tools
by noting watts and the time to do common tasks like driving screws (what length, what wood?), cutting two-bys (how fast?), drilling masonry, etc. 

You want the peak watts and the watthours or wattminutes. Then you can predict cordless performance.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Skip the mouse sander. One of the new "oscillating multi-purpose tools" (multimaster clone) will sand as well, plus do several other things. A random orbit sander will pick up where the MM leaves off. A 1/4 sheet palm sander uses much cheaper sandpaper than either the MM or DA, if that matters.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I would second the multi-tool as the next target. Prices have come down drastically since Fein's patents expired and it is a very useful tool. Cuts anything from drywall to wood, not so good on ferrous materials but on non ferrous metals it does great. One of my favorite jobs with it is reglazing windows. With a scraper blade that old glazing just jumps off. Usta hate that job. Get a variable speed.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I would second the multi-tool as the next target. Prices have come down drastically since Fein's patents expired and it is a very useful tool. Cuts anything from drywall to wood, not so good on ferrous materials but on non ferrous metals it does great. One of my favorite jobs with it is reglazing windows. With a scraper blade that old glazing just jumps off. Usta hate that job. Get a variable speed.


Prices have come down even for the fein. I scored a Fein 250 Q for only 149.99 on clearance at Home Depot on Saturday. I even saved 14.99 on top of that with a Home Depot credit card 10% off coupon.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

I see what my next tool purchase will be then!:thumbup:

I just used the drill today to cut a hole is some 3/8in glass! :thumbsup:

I am also stripping the stain off of a buffet and I am doing some of it by hand and some with a scraper and the rest with the mouse sander. It feels nice to be able to do some stuff now that I have the equipment!:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The watt-hours in your battery will tell how many 2x4s you can cut. The peak power that you can pull out of your battery and drill will tell how fast you can make these cuts.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Zefrik said:


> I see what my next tool purchase will be.....


Zef, Here is a great price on a Ridgid refurb Oscillating Tool Kit
I just bought the same Ridgid kit from another vendor and it looks brand new.
Also it has a universal adapter so it can use other manufacturers blades.


----------

